# Wheel Polish??



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've just taken delivery of my Poorboys Wheel Sealant for the first time. It says on the side to apply after polish,,,,

Which type of polish would you recommend to use before applying the sealant?

tia


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> I've just taken delivery of my Poorboys Wheel Sealant for the first time. It says on the side to apply after polish,,,,
> 
> Which type of polish would you recommend to use before applying the sealant?
> 
> tia


TBH just seal them. You only need to polish if needed and generally with wheels it is not needed


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> I've just taken delivery of my Poorboys Wheel Sealant for the first time. It says on the side to apply after polish,,,,
> 
> Which type of polish would you recommend to use before applying the sealant?
> 
> tia


Send it back and buy Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine or Carpro Cquartz UK 10ml sealant.

Both can be purchased under a tenner, and you will thank me later.

Trust ...


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dont mean to hijack thread ,
After looking on here earlier i came across some posts think one was by Tips
About this planet polish wheel seal and shine had a few good reviews 
So i decided to nip on amazon and got some with the applicators for £11 or £8.50 on its own
Lets see how it goes when it arrives
Was using rimwax but decided on something different


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Poorboys wheel sealant isn't that bad, if the wheels are in a good clean condition no need to polish, I find it will only last about 12 weeks tho, easy to apply and smells great also leaves a nice shine, make sure you give then 2 coats tho as I have found it don't last long with only one.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Liam_89 said:


> About this planet polish wheel seal and shine had a few good reviews


Planet Polish, easy on, easy off, no buffing off with silly pasty hard to remove waxes in the cold.

A similar liquid like consistency to Brasso, one coat lasts three months easily, two coats give you even more durability :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Tips said:


> Planet Polish, easy on, easy off, no buffing off with silly waxes in the cold.
> 
> A similar liquid like consistency to Brasso, one coat lasts three months easily, two coats give you even more durability :thumb:


I've actually purchased a bottle Tips after seeing you recommend it so much to see what all the fuss is about lol. Not had a chance to use it yet, waiting until my parents new car gets delivered then it will be getting applied to that. It really that good?


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Tips said:


> Send it back and buy Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine or Carpro Cquartz UK 10ml sealant.
> 
> Both can be purchased under a tenner, and you will thank me later.
> 
> Trust ...


i take it you don't like the pb one then mate? ,, lol

is it the haze buffing you don't like about it?
other than that - what's your views?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wheel seal and shine above poorboys for me for sure! 

However thats no use to the original post is it! :lol:

So? OP, unless you have some sort of fancy wheels, they should be painted and lacquered like your car. A good paint cleanser before your wheel sealant can make the world of difference. Something like SRP or Rejuvenate. I did a thread somewhere where I fully cleaned, detarred, iron x'd, clayed and then polished and sealed my wheels. The cleanser stage pulled out a lot of dirt of and transformed the look of the wheels quite a bit (ie shine improvement!)

I'd use a paint cleanser in line with above with an MF pad, then foam to finish them off. See how dirty the MF pad gets!!!!


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks PJB..

so pb wheel sealant is crap then?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> i take it you don't like the pb one then mate? ,, lol
> 
> is it the haze buffing you don't like about it?
> other than that - what's your views?


It takes ages to apply and is fiddly, even worse it take ages to buff off and kills any microfibre cloth.

If you miss a bit, it won't come off easily after a couple of hours (planet polish comes off easily, even after a few days), the durability is poor by comparison, and because it is a paste wax, I found the wheel contaminants stuck to the alloy easier.

You need two coats of Poorboys minimum or don't bother, and it doesn't help that my alloys are a 15 spoke nightmare (90 separate ridges per alloy needs coating and buffing off) as shown below.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I've actually purchased a bottle Tips after seeing you recommend it so much to see what all the fuss is about lol. Not had a chance to use it yet, waiting until my parents new car gets delivered then it will be getting applied to that. It really that good?


If you haven't tried a traditional wheel wax first, you may not understand what the fuss is about, but Planet Polish is one of the best affordable wheel sealants you can purchase, until you start dabbling with those pesky nano monkey sealants like Gtechniq C5, Nanolex Ultra & CQuartz UK.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Tips I must say they I found PBWS very easy to apply and no problem buffing!!
I do agree with 2 coats tho. Not tried PPWS tho, went for Opti seal which is soooo easy "wipe on then leave" done.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Tips I must say they I found PBWS very easy to apply and no problem buffing!!
> I do agree with 2 coats tho. Not tried PPWS tho, went for Opti seal which is soooo easy "wipe on then leave" done.


Hi great gonzo

I don't think my 15 spoke alloy design helps matters with any kind of wheel waxes, although AF Mint Rims spreads easily and comes off a charm, but wheel grime likes to stick to my wax sealants.

Spray on products and walk away is the way forward in the coming months, Wolf's Nano coat, isn't too bad as a wheel cleaner and sealant in one, and Opti-Seal is so easy to use on paint, plastic trim, and wheels.

Planet Polish makes my alloys a breeze to use, but I'm sealing them this winter with a nano tech coating.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

So boring to apply tho them nano coatings!!!!'


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> So boring to apply tho them nano coatings!!!!'


Totally agree with you there gonz, nano monkey application is so boring, but DJ Supernatural Hybrid is a nice compromise, between the enjoyment of application and the perceived benefits of sealants.

Still, I wouldn't have the car without any sealants during the winter months.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> thanks PJB..
> 
> so pb wheel sealant is crap then?


Wouldn't go that far. If you've bought it, use it! I've heard layers are best though.

Only used it once, and that was during my first forays into detailing. I'd say I prefered WS&S for the money, or would recommend FK1000 as it can go on the rest of your car too!

This is the thread I was referring to earlier:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=253453


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..id just put blackfire crystal seal over the whole car..body,wheels,glass,trim..spray wipe.. and done..top up with.bfps=pinging for months..


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

PB isn't that bad, however once my pot is empty I will be trying something else. Its good but hasn't overly convinced me.... At least give it ago fella.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks 

yep, i've bought it now and can't be bothered to send it back,,,


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A shame ...


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Tips said:


> A shame ...


i know,,, should have done my homework better!!

i have a feeling planet polish will be coming my way soon, don't you??


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> i know,,, should have done my homework better!!
> 
> i have a feeling planet polish will be coming my way soon, don't you??


Will let you know how i get on with it
Should be here friday or saturday


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> i know,,, should have done my homework better!!
> 
> i have a feeling planet polish will be coming my way soon, don't you??


No Drama's 

Sometimes you need to try these products out to fully appreciate other products out there.

You might actually like the Poorboys Wheel Sealant, I just don't understand why so many peeps buy this as their first wheel product, it's like some sort of rites of passage product on here. 

Just to help you out, Planet Polish is £8.49 with the 10% discount code of *DW2012B* applied to their website. I purchased Planet Polish 18 months ago, and still have half the bottle remaining, but I could do with another pink sponge applicator pad.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Liam_89 said:


> Will let you know how i get on with it
> Should be here friday or saturday


Enjoy your purchase Liam_89 - a great decision, especially if you are applying it in the winter months.

ps - you don't have a spare pink applicator pad do you, I've killed mine.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

ps - you don't have a spare pink applicator pad do you, I've killed mine.







[/QUOTE]

Yeah im sure i could sort you one out tips
The order hasnt arrived yet though


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Funny that tips ! 
PBWS was my first wheel sealant.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Funny that tips !
> PBWS was my first wheel sealant.


:lol: Same here! and now using planet polish or Gtechniq C1 :thumb:

Rites of passage complete


----------



## beretta man (Jun 1, 2011)

Jetseal 109 is superb.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

jlw41 said:


> :lol: Same here! and now using planet polish or Gtechniq C1 :thumb:
> 
> Rites of passage complete


i'm just starting out on that rocky road - still wet behind the ears i guess! ,,lol


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tips said:


> Hi great gonzo
> 
> I don't think my 15 spoke alloy design helps matters with any kind of wheel waxes, although AF Mint Rims spreads easily and comes off a charm, but wheel grime likes to stick to my wax sealants.
> 
> ...


I've got PPWS&S as well Tips but also fancy going down the nano route (just had a new set of wheel under warranty). What you going for Tips??:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> I've got PPWS&S as well Tips but also fancy going down the nano route (just had a new set of wheel under warranty). What you going for Tips??:thumb:


Tips?:wave:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Tips?:wave:


Sorry wylie coyote - twitching at the Espuma sample buy thread. 

CquartzUK - no debate here :thumb:

... but the new polymer sealant form Orchard looks damn fine.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tips said:


> Sorry wylie coyote - twitching at the Espuma sample buy thread.
> 
> CquartzUK - no debate here :thumb:
> 
> ... but the new polymer sealant form Orchard looks damn fine.


You put it on your wheels yet - it certainly has been a product i've been really considering.....

Yeah Orchard are producing some good stuff - I just put a cheeky post on the thread!:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> You put it on your wheels yet - it certainly has been a product i've been really considering.....
> 
> Yeah Orchard are producing some good stuff - I just put a cheeky post on the thread!:thumb:


I can't get hold of it - all UK stocks are out. 

£10 for 10ml CQUK is spot on for four alloys though :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tips said:


> I can't get hold of it - all UK stocks are out.
> 
> £10 for 10ml CQUK is spot on for four alloys though :thumb:


Thanks for the tip mate.:thumb:


----------



## Alvin Bret (Jul 14, 2012)

Use a soft bristled wheel brush to agitate the wheel. The Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush is a great choice because it can fit narrow or wide spaces and has a flexible stem. The soft, synthetic bristles loosen grime and brake dust without scratching the wheel finish. Reach through spokes to clean each wheel front to back. 

Thanks a lot,
Alvin


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

After I use bilberry I de-tar then fallout remover its SRP for a light polish and seal with fk1000p 
This process gives great results and will last a good 3-4 months


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Now I'm really confused... Thought I'd try PPWS&S after entering the fold using PBWS but now looks like I should be going GTech line??? any thoughts guys?


----------



## gazzaog (Oct 4, 2012)

PPWS ... foolproof and thumbs up..... for me


----------

